# Loss of bowel control...old minpin



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Pardon me for being ignorant, but this is the only house dog we've ever had and I don't know what to expect as she ages. Can dogs lose bowel control suddenly when they get to a certain age? Our MinPin is 17 and has had several accidents since 7:00 last night. I'm sorry to be graphic, but her poop is normally dry and doesn't really stink much. This stuff has been sort of frothy and horribly foul...like cat diarrhea. The fact that she has pooped on the floor right beside me, in our son's bed last night, on my favorite chair, and on our son's backpack has me quite annoyed. She's never had any trouble before, so I'm just wondering if it could be age-related.

We haven't changed her food, she's not acting sick (she already sleeps 23 hours a day, so it would be hard to tell anyway), and she only eats dry dog food...no snacks or nibbles of our food.

So, I guess I'm just asking if this is a sign that the end is near or does she just have a tummy ache? Some of you will probalby think I'm awful, but I won't be taking her to the vet. She hasn't been there since she was 7, so I'm not about to start now. We do have a good friend that is a vet who said to give him a call when the time comes and he will come out here to put her down.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

There are a few things that I can think of that could cause this. Could she have grabbed something when she went out to potty? Sometimes liver failure can cause this, but the dogs that I've known that went through this, it came on gradually. As old as she is, anything is possible. Will your friend vet not check her out for you? Is she drinking plenty of water? If not, do you have a way to get fluids into her? We used to give Pepto Bismal to dogs with diarrhea. Wouldn't take much for a little Min Pin, Might be worth a try to give her a couple teaspoons every 4-6 hours and see if it helps. Sometimes, just like us, they just have an upset stomach for unknown reasons.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

farmmom said:


> There are a few things that I can think of that could cause this. Could she have grabbed something when she went out to potty? Sometimes liver failure can cause this, but the dogs that I've known that went through this, it came on gradually. As old as she is, anything is possible. Will your friend vet not check her out for you? Is she drinking plenty of water? If not, do you have a way to get fluids into her? We used to give Pepto Bismal to dogs with diarrhea. Wouldn't take much for a little Min Pin, Might be worth a try to give her a couple teaspoons every 4-6 hours and see if it helps. Sometimes, just like us, they just have an upset stomach for unknown reasons.


She drinks a lot more than she used to. I thought it was just because we heat with wood and our house is very dry, but maybe it's something else. I'll give my friend a call to see if he'll stop on his way home this evening.

No, she wouldn't have gotten anything outside. Everything is snow-covered here, so she's been going out in one spot that we shoveled for her. I just thought of another thing...she's been covering her pee with snow with her nose the last couple of days. It's like she's turned into a cat. Does the fact that sh'es covering her pee suggest anything? I guess I'll have to call and ask our vet friend today.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

If she is drinking a lot more than usual, coupled with her age, I would be concerned about kidney disease which could change the smell of her urine leading her to want to bury it. Of course, dry heat is a possibility. Also, diabetes will cause an animal to drink excessively as well.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I just looked up some info about kidney disease. That looks like a possibility. Her breath has turned absolutely horrendous lately. She has been pretty lazy too, but I just attributed it to her age. Her back legs have been giving out lately also...not sure if that has anything to do with it. She'll be walking along and all of a sudden her back legs go out from under her and she falls. She fell down our steps (all 14 of them!) last week also...I forgot all about that until just now. Wow...I sound like a horrible doggie mom!

I called and left a message with our vet friend. I'm sure I'll hear from him soon.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm glad to here you're working on getting you friend out there. It may well be time, but it's impossible to tell over the internet. Could it just be an upset stomach, absolutely. But it could easily be kidney disease too or any other disease process. Hope it crystal clear to your friend when you see him/her and I hope it's just an upset stomach.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

the fall down the stairs undoubtedly has thrown her spine out of allignment. With misaligned vertabra, her hindquarters could easily be affected, not being limited to the skeleton. I would take her to a veterinarian chiropractor, unless you know how to do therapuetic massage


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Maura said:


> the fall down the stairs undoubtedly has thrown her spine out of allignment. With misaligned vertabra, her hindquarters could easily be affected, not being limited to the skeleton. I would take her to a veterinarian chiropractor, unless you know how to do therapuetic massage


Hmmm...that's probable, I suppose. I can't feel anything out of place, but that doesn't mean it's not. 

She's been quarantined to the kitchen (where she can't make as much of a mess) since yesterday. We have a heat register that comes out of the wall, so I put a couple of towels on the floor beside it and she's been sleeping there pretty much the whole time. I got up several times during the night to check on her. She has pooped on the floor quite a few times...just little bits each time. It is much darker and doesn't stink so bad today, so I'm hoping it was just a tummy ache and she's on the mend.

I didn't hear from our vet friend yet, so I left a message on his home phone this morning. I'll let you know what we find out.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Why not take her to the vet to get her diagnosed to be on the safe side? I rarely take my dogs to the vet but only for the every 3 years rabies shot required by the city and when they're pups and getting their immune system in sync.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't understand why you wouldn't take a sick or injured dog to the vet. Isn't that what any responsible dog owner would do? I understand you have someone that would put your dog down if needed, but what if she just simply needed medical treatment? Would you just let her suffer along without it? Sorry, I just don't understand. I certainly don't run my dogs/cats to the vet for every little thing, but when they're obviously sick or injured I would never deny them medical treatment......


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Mammaboo,your not a horrible dog owner.
I just lost my Aussie Shep last week.He was going to be 20 this june.He was having the same symptoms as your Min Pin.Except his urine was not "frothy"
He had no control over his bowels for awhile,lucky his poop was very dry and hard.A few weeks ago he started losing control of his urine.
Like your min pin,he had not been to a vet in years.He was to old and got way to stressed.Was never sick a day in his life.His back legs were very weak so he had to be helped to stand,once up he was ok.This was hard on him as well,he was always such a dignified dog.
I think your doing the right thing,just make her as comfortable as you can and you can give baby aspirin for pain..and let your vet come to you.
Dundee was put to sleep in the comfort of his home with the family around,the vet slipped in quietly and left just as quickly.I then took Dundee`s body and had him cremated and will bury him here when the weather allows.
Small effort to make him comfortable compared to the years of joy he gave his family.


Sharon


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

SageLady said:


> I don't understand why you wouldn't take a sick or injured dog to the vet. Isn't that what any responsible dog owner would do? I understand you have someone that would put your dog down if needed, but what if she just simply needed medical treatment? Would you just let her suffer along without it? Sorry, I just don't understand. I certainly don't run my dogs/cats to the vet for every little thing, but when they're obviously sick or injured I would never deny them medical treatment......


She doesn't seem to be in any pain, that's why. If she had a broken leg or a huge laceration of some sort, I would have her put down right away so she wouldn't have to endure such misery. As it is, though, she's just perfectly content to sleep on her nice comfy bed in the kitchen.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

For dogs...sleeping a lot can indicate an physical issue or pain issue. In other words, it hurts too much to move so they would rather sleep. Also thyroid issues can cause dogs to either sleep too much or be too hyper. My mother-in-law has found out that her deaf Aussie (which was a double merle) was diabetic AND had thyroid problems too late. The dog is now deaf AND blind at maybe 5 or 6 years of age. She also was born with no ovaries at all (vet had her scheduled for a spay..cut her open and found nothing and had to close her up). With current technology, vets can better diagnose your pet then help your pet live a better life comfortably...lots of old dogs have joint issues that can be helped greatly by medicines. Some old dogs can just want to sleep!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Sigh...our vet friend is coming this evening or tomorrow to put her down. We've warned our son (he's 8), but I'm sure it's going to be very hard on him. This really stinks.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

mammabooh said:


> Sigh...our vet friend is coming this evening or tomorrow to put her down. We've warned our son (he's 8), but I'm sure it's going to be very hard on him. This really stinks.



Sorry your all going through this.My youngest is 8 as well.Dundee was 12 when my youngest son was born.It`s hard I know.
Make sure you keep something special of hers to remind you.I kept a lock of dundees gorgeous coat and one of his tags.I thought that was kinda weird (to keep his fur) when it was suggested,but now I`m glad I did.I have it in a little bag with his tag that read "Born to Herd" and I keep it in the same special place I kept my childrens first lost tooth,feathers and rocks I`ve found..just lil` reminders.It helps.

((((hugs)))


Sharon


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Our friend just left after putting our doggie down. I hate this.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

So sorry!! Her age alone is a testimony of your love for her. (((hugs))))


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

How is your son? It's always so hard on the kids. My sympathies.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

SageLady said:


> How is your son? It's always so hard on the kids. My sympathies.


He's doing ok. He drew a picture for her and put it on top of her when we buried her last night. He wanted to put the first few shovelsful of dirt on too.

We buried her in the flowerbed on the south side of the bank of our barn. I wanted to bury her on the north side because it's less visable, but Hubby and Son wanted the south side because we'll see it every time we pull into the driveway.

Here's a picture from last year of the barn. The flower bed was new then...there will be lots of flowers coming up this year.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's picture of them that I took a little over 4 years ago. I have a great one that I took earlier this winter, but I can't track it down at the moment.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Alright, I made it through this thread pretty much sympathetically indifferent... 'Dogs get old they move on to the next life' kind of thing... sure it hurts us humans to outlive them... but its part of lifes process. I thought I was doing really well in the indifferent department didnt have a need or drive to post here except of course the after passing sympathies. So I checked here this morning for an update.... and then I saw the last picture... I admit it... I broke down. there is nothing more precious than a boy with his dog. I understand that the pic is 4 years old - but you've truly captured that exact spirit with it. 

Your boy is a strong little man in wanting to be the first to cover his little buddy. I think they made a good choice on the south side. My old Min pin used to love laying in the sunshine when we still had her in our lives.. its fitting.

I wish for you - the ability to smile when those flowers are in full bloom and you can enjoy their beauty and the sweet memories.


I.S.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's the picture I was looking for.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm with Immaculate. :Bawling:


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Those are precious pics. Please give your son a hug for me. You all are in my thoughts and prayers. It's a hard thing to go through. Been through it several times myself and it never gets any easier.....


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks, Everyone. It sure is lonely in the house without her. It's going to take a lot of getting used to. Hubby and Son are determined to get a MinPin puppy soon, but I'd like to wait for a bit.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I am so sorry .


----------

